# Help Please!!!!



## artme (Jun 9, 2009)

I have several photos in Photobucket. I can't upload them to "Show off Your Pens". How do I do this??

Many thanx. artme.


----------



## HawksFeather (Jun 9, 2009)

Artme,

Here is a link to the information on this site.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=35783

You would upload the pictures here in about the same process as you did to get them uploaded into photobucket.  If you don't want to upload them you should be able to copy the IMG Code from photobucket and paste that into your post.  I have used that in the past and there are good and bad points with it - good is that it is easy, the bad is that when you delete that photo from photobucket it usually shows as a red X in your original post (meaning that the picture is no longer posted on photobucket).

Hopefully this will help you get started.  If someone else sees something that I have posted that is not correct, feel free to correct me.  I only say that because my motto is "I could be wrong, I often am."

Jerry


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 9, 2009)

I too would be interested to know if there is a way to upload a photo from photobucket to an album???  I know how to link it to photobucket in the message but how about adding an attachment??  Can it be done from photobucket???


----------

